# Whites Mill



## tactics987 (Apr 22, 2007)

hey how is everyone else doing with the fishing in whitesmill! I caught four sauger at about 16 inches and a couple white bass about 10 inches!Dont mind the date this was taken 4/21/07


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I was down there this morning , caught 23 Whities and 6 Crappie.. What did you catch the Eyes on???


----------



## tactics987 (Apr 22, 2007)

I caught them on a 1/4 ounce jig with a three inch white grub


----------



## tactics987 (Apr 22, 2007)

what did you catch the whites on?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Most of the Whities came on minnows under a slip bobber I caught a few on shad raps and rooster tails. All my fish were caught before 9 am this morning , The fish were smacking the top of the water hard this morning..


----------



## tactics987 (Apr 22, 2007)

I went up today and caught two crappies a white bass, a large mouth, a smalle and one eye on my mepps I hope the fishing gets better this week


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Nice catches guys, the river should be on fire this week, water looks great. 

On a sidenote, did anyone hear about the dead body they found down there tonight?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I just got back from there and we caught a lot of fish. White bass, smallies, largemouth, sauger, saugeye, crappies, spotted bass.

I didn't hear about the body, glad I didn't find it.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

josh you wanna head down there tonight i get outa class round 3-4, head down and tear em up


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Wow I just read about the Dead body in the paper , thats kinda freaky!

Im headed down to the Mill tonite about 4, So maybe Ill see ya guys dow there ..


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Riverking, I have to go donate plasma around 4 and then I plan on heading to the mill.


----------



## tactics987 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hows the fishing going down there fer everyone anyone catching any eyes


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Heading to the mill right now i'll be by the waterfall.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I fished the Mill last night and caught 5 .Marshall and them caught prolly 15-20 more including a nice Bass . 
Im headed back down there tonite about 4.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I ended up with 4 all on white jigs


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Theres been a lot of people at the mill that just like to have fish on the stringer. 
My friend saw a kid keep a 10in smallie and 10in spott. I saw a kid keep a 9 inch walleye the other day.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

man, i miss that place.....theres alot of big bass in there too. once the whiteys die off the cats will be in there thick. keep up the reports....


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

fishing_marshall said:


> Theres been a lot of people at the mill that just like to have fish on the stringer.
> My friend saw a kid keep a 10in smallie and 10in spott. I saw a kid keep a 9 inch walleye the other day.


I'm surprised you don't have someone jumping down your throat about questioning someone keeping small legal fish. I question why someone would keep a larger than average size fish to eat and some got on thier soap box. Personally I'd rather see someone with a 10" walleye on thier stringer than a 10 lb'er, if they were planning on just eating the trophy. OK, I'm off my soap box.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

I live close to the Hocking River and was wondering where Whites Mill is? Is there a map and pictures of it on a website? It seems that you can catch lots of different fish there! Thanks and good luck!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

The bite has slowed down since last weekend, but I did get this nice largemouth tonight on a 3/8oz black buzzbait. Went 19inches.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

nice bass..that's the biggest largemouth ive seen from the mill


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice Fish Josh!


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice fish. That is also the biggest one I've seen from that area. It would be even better to catch a smallie that big!


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Got into some crappie on the river tonight, but nothing like the big ones we caught last year. Where are all the sauger this year? We would go down there last spring and catch 40-50 in an evening


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

When I went to school at OU I managed to pull a 19" smallie from the hocking. It was on a nightcrawler just out of the current in a small feeder creek. Caught it just above Whites mill. There are a variety of nice fish in that section of the hocking. I was teaching my roommate to fish. He was impressed. What's funny is that I never even fish for smallies with worms. Maybe I should huh!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Hit up Whites Mill tonite , Ended up catching 17 White Bass and 2 Gar. 
If anyones planning on going down there in the next few day , you might want to call ahead for reservations man that place was packed today. I fished down stream for most part..


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I went by twice over the weekend and saw nobody. I don't even think its worth it right now to go down there when I can get at least 5 smallies with one over 2lbs right here Nelsonville and not see another fisherman.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Marshall , I was up in Nelsonville the other night , Caught 12 Bass , One Smallie went about 3 lbs. and caught a few Crappie


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

For those fishing the Hocking south of Logan, I was wondering how you're going about it. I don't want specific spots, I'm just curious if you fish it from the bank and try to cover long sections of water throwing lures or bait.

I tried to wade it in Nelsonville, but it seemed too mucky. So I've been walking along the bike path and clamboring down the banks, over rocks (and falling on my butt), and fishing from shore. Is this what you are doing?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

if your around nellsonville most of the fishing is clambering down mud and fishing from the bank, but it can be effective


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

riverKing said:


> if your around nellsonville most of the fishing is clambering down mud and fishing from the bank, but it can be effective


That's what I've been doing and it has been fairly effective. Is there any area from Nelsonville or above that you can get in the water and wade? Logan?


----------

